# Kitten foaming from the mouth



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi. As some of you know I recently adopted a kitten- Mikah.

Well my kitty was just playing like crazy and having a great time.. But after a little while I noticed it looked like she was chewing on something.. when I got to her she was foaming at the mouth-- a lot.. This REALLY scared me. She hasn't had her rabies shot yet because she's too young.. but I know it's not that because she is strictly an indoor cat.

Right now she's doing a lot better. I wiped her mouth off an gave her some food with a few treats in it.. and a bowl of milk.. She ate it all and drank.. And she seems to be doing a lot better.

It was just verry scary and I'm curioius as to what it was. 

Most sites said it can be symptom of nausea, or a bad taste in the mouth. Right now I'm very confident that she became overexcited, which resulted in the foaming.


I just really wanted to know if this has happend to anyone else &if I should be worried.

Thanks for reading. (She's purring right now )


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

They do that when they have a nasty taste in their mouth.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes I have had it with tablets or medicine in the past


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

My kitten did this a few weeks ago and i rushed her to vets. She was in garden at time so we are not sure what caused it he thought she had been poisoned. But when i took her back a few days later i was saying how she liked to climb trees and he said it was possible she could have banged her head on the tree and it caused her to do it or she could possibly have eaten a wasp or fly that didnt taste too good.She was running round like a loon when i fetched her home and ate some fish. She is fine now just playing hide and seek with my 4 year old .


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rachel,when you say foaming at the mouth do you mean,,watery stuff with a bit of what seems like foam,if so which it sounds like from what you say then as the others have said it's probably what she chewed on,usually a shoe lace or something of the like


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I just really couldn't imagine what it was that she must have chewed on.. But she does really lick everything.. So idk.


The foam was like spit, but very foamy.. Lol.




She peed in my bed last night for the first time.. She has always used her litter box.. and the door was open for her aswell.. Maybe it was just an accident; probably not realated.


I do feel better about it now that I'm not the only one who has had this happen to, thanks.


----------

